# cobia



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

went out pcola pass at 9:00 am let out a stretch 25 and in 10 min or so we hooked up a big cobia my scale only goes to 30 lb if i had to guess i would say 45 to 50 lb. jeff


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice snag


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome catch man! Saw one while running in yesterday hanging arounda turtle but the dang thing dove while trying to back to him and lost sight of the cobia but he was definitely a biggun...

Thanks for the post and pics!

Jimmy


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job Jeff. I'll trade you some scamp for some cobia.

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty work...Stretch strikes again.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go Jeff. Looks like a good one. Glad the family had the get together. Did the cobia pull like the shark did? Now, are you ready to catch some more. Gene


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, when i picked it up on the dock, it felt a good forty +...we cleaned it and i think there was mention of blackening...good job jeff and glenn...i'm off all week jeff...hint, hint...


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

sounds good to me rob.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Jeff I know your freezer must be full with all of the snapper and grouper so let me "store" that cobia for you. I will take good care of it I promise.:hungry


----------



## gbulldog7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice fish man! Wish we could have put one that size in the boat, but I had a blast all the same. Thanks to you, Mike, andRay for putting up with a novice. We'll have to do it again soon.


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job Bro.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

next time you come down we will go crush them


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like Cobia have been picking back up I have seen a lot of them being brought in.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

we saw some cobe today


----------

